# New download for 721??



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

When is there going to be a new software download for the 721 
to take care of some of these annoying bugs. C'mon Scott I know you know when this is, let us know. :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

What you didnt like the one from last week? 

Didn't you watch the newscast?


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Last weeks was good with the channel mapping, but really need some bug fixes. What newscast??? C'mon Scott tell me whats up with the next download and when. Curious people need to know.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

WHAT NEWSCAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good heavens you should be thrown out of her Ron! apparently CNN, MSNBC, and Fox News have all been scrambling trying to attract the internet's #1` newscaster away from DBSTalk.


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

WELL EXCUSE ME, I HAD NO IDEA. CAN SOMEONE RESPOND TO MY ORIGINAL QUESTION????


----------

